# Mercedes chases Tesla with home Energy Storage system



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Mercedes is following Tesla's lead and developing an integrated energy system for the US. With their plans for a new EQ line of electric vehicles by 2020, these power systems will no doubt be sold as a total package to owners. Next will they be developing their own solar panels?

With the growing electrification of transportation, demand for lithium-ion batteries is constantly rising. The stationary energy storage sector presents even more opportunities for growth. Daimler AG entered the stationary battery storage business in 2015 with its subsidiary Deutsche ACCUMOTIVE GmbH & Co. KG, responsible for the development and production of highly complex drive batteries for hybrid and electric vehicles of the Mercedes-Benz and smart brands. Especially with the establishment of the German Mercedes-Benz Energy GmbH, in charge of the development and sale of stationary energy systems, Daimler AG has been continuously expanding its activities in this growth segment this year. With the foundation of the U.S.-based branch, Mercedes-Benz Energy Americas LLC, the company is consistently continuing its expansion and marks another step within the corporate strategy "CASE". ***8220;By founding Mercedes-Benz Energy Americas, we are once again underscoring our ambition to be a technological and market leader in the field of highly efficient storage systems on a global scale***8221;, says Marc Thomas, CEO of Mercedes-Benz Energy GmbH in Germany. ***8220;At the same time, we are making an active contribution to the process of transition towards sustainable energy generation and continuing the success story of German-based battery production.***8221;

The energy storage concept devised by Daimler Business Innovation provides for a variety of applications. The scalability of the systems allow for industrial application of lithium-ion batteries for network stabilization and smoothing of peak shaving for energy producers, as well as private households, for example in conjunction with photovoltaic installations. Developed for the demanding use in the vehicle, the Mercedes-Benz energy storage units meet the highest safety and quality requirements. They are based on the same technology that Daimler has already used thousandfold in electric and hybrid vehicles since 2012.

Mercedes-Benz energy storage products will enter the North-American market early 2017, starting with the launch of a modular residential product. Each battery module has an energy content of 2.5 kWh that can be combined up to 20 kWh and used in various applications such as back-up power and solar self-consumption. These will be sold through various channel partners. The systems will be followed by larger energy storage systems for commercial and industrial customers. Mercedes-Benz Energy Americas will be working directly with a very diverse customer base to offer tailored solutions starting later in 2017. ***8220; Mercedes Benz Energy is uniquely positioned to not only offer solutions to the energy and storage market that will help utilities, businesses and home-owners to save costs and solve needs, however also combine the advantages of electric vehicles and energy solutions into one holistic platform***8221;, says Boris von Bormann, CEO Mercedes-Benz Energy Americas, LLC.



*Mercedes-Benz creates electric mobility ecosystem for products and services: EQ ***8211; the new brand for electric mobility*

At the Paris Motor Show, Mercedes-Benz unveiled its new product brand for electric mobility: EQ. The EQ portfolio will encompass all future battery-electric cars as well as the associated products and services from Mercedes-Benz. The concept vehicle EQ provides a concrete preview of a completely new generation of vehicles from Mercedes-Benz. With a range of up to 500 kilometers and the typical Mercedes strengths such as safety, comfort, functionality and connectivity, the show car is forerunner of a new era. The product brand EQ is an elementary part of the corporate strategy for future mobility bundled under the term CASE. The goal is clear: by 2025, Mercedes-Benz Cars aims to have over ten all-electric vehicles in its portfolio. To meet the growing demand for high-quality high-voltage batteries, Daimler is investing a total of one billion euros in the expansion of its global battery production network, with no less than 500 million euros flowing into the construction of a second battery factory at the ACCUMOTIVE site in Kamenz, Saxony. Established in 2009, Deutsche ACCUMOTIVE GmbH und Co. KG develops and produces highly complex drive batteries for hybrid and electric vehicles of the brands Mercedes-Benz and smart on the basis of lithium-ion technology. Moreover it is responsible for the production of Mercedes-Benz energy storage products.


----------



## GeorgeBush234 (Jan 31, 2012)

Owning a litthium ion battery it s a huge risk considering all the precautions 
You need to take to storage all the vehicle spec s information.


----------

